# durszlak



## Thomas1

Dla pewności od razu na początku zaznaczę, że chodzi o coś takiego. Jak wymawiacie to słowo?

Całe życie wymawiam [druszlak] i o ile dobrze pamiętam, to tak też wymawia je moja rodzina. Gdyby nie to, że natknąłem się na nie w tekście, gdzie czarno na białym widnieje _durszlak_, to pewnie nigdy bym się nie dowiedział, że to nie tak się wymawia (i pisze też). 

Jeśli ktoś używa innej nazwy, to komentarz na ten temat też będzie mile widziany.


----------



## .Jordi.

Ciekawe, czy istnieje jakaś zależność między wymową tego słowa a miejscem zamieszkania. Ja to wymawiam [duršlak], moja rodzina również. I chyba nie spotkałem jeszcze nikogo, kto wymawiałby to w inny sposób.


----------



## majlo

Cóż za zbieg okoliczności: dzisiaj przekopałem pół kuchni w poszukiwaniu durszlaka [duršlaka]. Z "druszlakiem" również spotykam się po raz pierwszy.


----------



## Madziarre

U mnie zawsze był i jest druszlak [drušlak]  Jakiś czas temu dotarło do mnie, że poprawna forma to durszlak [duršlak] (od niemieckiego Durchschlag - cedzak), ale i tak z przyzwyczajenia używam tej wyuczonej z dzieciństwa  A z tego co wiem to forma [drušlak] istnieje, ale jest uważana za gwarową.


----------



## Thomas1

Dziękuję za komentarze.

Dobrze wiedzieć, że ktoś jeszcze wymawia to słowo tak jak ja. Witaj na forum Madziarre. 

Jordi też o tym myślałem, ale widzę, że Madziarre jest z Krakowa, a ja jestem z Warszawy, południowa skrajna strona, (rodzina pochodzi z terenów położonych ok 100 km na południe od stolicy), więc może to jest poprostu inny wariant wymowy? Inna sprawa, że ja nie zwracałem uwagi na to, jak ludzie wymawiają durszlak, bądź co bądź to nie jest słowo, które często się słyszy od nieznajomych.


----------



## audiolaik

Krótka sonda wśród członków rodziny (Wielkopolska) i znajomych (Kujawy i Pomorze): używana forma to "durszlak".


----------



## majlo

Kolejny głos za "druszlakiem" - od mojej teściowej, pochodzącej z pn.-wsch. Polski.


----------



## mekinking

U mnie w rodzinie i okolicy mówi się durszlak, ale wiem, że gdzieniegdzie mówi się właśnie druszlak, którą to formę zawsze uważałam za niepoprawną, wynikającą z niezrozumienia oryginalnej wymowy itp. Nie miałam pojęcia, że to gwara.
Muszę dodać, że czasem zamiast durszlaka, używa się u mnie w domu cedzaka (to chyba bardziej polska nazwa, w końcu służy on do odcedzania wody)


----------



## kknd

Centrum: tylko i wyłącznie _durszlak_, choć zrozumiem (lecz raczej nie spotykam) i _druszlak_!


----------



## vizz2

Nigdy w życiu nie spotkałem formy "druszlak", a jeśli tak, to musiałem uznać to za literówkę. Warszawa i najbliższe okolice mówią "durszlak"


----------



## Damian72a

/durszlak/ - od urodzenia


----------



## JakubikF

Pierwszy raz słyszę o "druszlaku". Jedyne pojęcie jakie znam i używam do durszlak.


----------



## Jowi

Kielce i świętokrzyskie : również nigdy w życiu nie spotkałam się z "druszlakiem" i uznałabym go za literówkę. Znam tylko "durszlak"  

Z podobnej beczki : całe życie uważałam słowo "masturbacja" za poprawne. I ostatnio natknęłam się na artykuł w którym kilka razy padło "mastrubacja". Niedouczony dziennikarz czy regionalizm?


----------



## BezierCurve

> Z podobnej beczki : całe życie uważałam słowo "masturbacja" za poprawne. I ostatnio natknęłam się na artykuł w którym kilka razy padło "mastrubacja". Niedouczony dziennikarz czy regionalizm?


Możliwe, że czytanie ukradkiem pod kołdrą książki Starowicza daje czasem takie rezultaty... Nie pomaga również to, że zwykle w mowie potocznej mamy szereg innych określeń, że tak powiem, pod ręką, a masturbacja może być postrzegana jako termin zbyt naukowy. 

We wszystkich dostępnych źródłach będzie to jednak zawsze "masturbacja", z tego powodu nie wydaje mi się, żeby był to regionalizm. Ot, ktoś po prostu nie miał dotąd okazji skonfrontować tej błędnej formy z kimś innym.


----------



## majlo

Mnie sie wydaje, ze "mastrubacja" to zwykla literowka.


----------



## BezierCurve

I mnie tez tak by sie wydawalo, gdyby nie:

_



*kilka razy* padło "mastrubacja"
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## werr

Hm, ja jeszcze do _durszlaka_. Jestem z północnej wielkopolski i u mnie od zawsze używało się duszlak (bez "r"). Pewnego razu był to jeden z przykładów do jakiegoś ćwiczenia na j. polskim. Chyba chodziło o to, żeby wyjaśnić swoimi słowami co dany wyraz znaczy. W pierwszej chwili się nie zorientowałam, ale jak ktoś powiedział, to już wiedziałam. ; ) Przy najbliższej okazji przysłuchałam się tacie, gdy prosił mnie, żebym mu to podała i ewidentnie powiedział bez "r"!
Może to kwestia naszej rodziny albo okolic/regionu. Nigdy się nie zastanawiałam nad poprawną pisownia i wymową tak zwykłego wyrazu. Uraził mnie tylko fakt, że przez tyle lat żyłam w takiej niewiedzy. ; )

Co do "druszlaka" to nigdy się nie spotkałam.


----------



## BezierCurve

Właśnie przyszło mi do głowy, że chyba podobny przypadek to kanister/karnister. Nie wiem jednak, jak to się ma do regionów w tym przypadku.


----------



## audiolaik

BezierCurve said:


> Właśnie przyszło mi do głowy, że chyba podobny przypadek to kanister/karnister. Nie wiem jednak, jak to się ma do regionów w tym przypadku.



Ja zawsze używałem wersji "kanister".


----------



## Ben Jamin

audiolaik said:


> Ja zawsze używałem wersji "kanister".


 
Kanister to poprawna forma (słownikowa).  
Wszystkie inne są błędne, i nie widzę tu specjalnego powodu, żeby je wyliczać. To samo dotyczy innych słów tu omawianych, takich jak durszlak i szlauch. Nawiasem mówiąc zarówno durszlak jak i szlauch nie mają statusu literackiego. Przeniknęły do języka polskiego na terenach zaboru pruskiego i następnie rozprzestrzeniły do innych regionów poprzez migrację ludności, odbiegając coraz bardziej od oryginału. Te mutacje są między innymi skutkiem tego, że wyrazy należą do rejestru lokalnych „gwar” lub slangów, i nie są korygowane przez słowo drukowane.
Od lat 20-ch ubiegłego stulecia prowadzono wiele kampanii odniemczania i odruszczania języka polskiego, często przez tworzenie nowych polskich słów, takich jak na przykład śrubokręt, zamiast rozpowszechnionego dawniej „śrubsztak”. Zainteresowanym polecam opowiadanie Juliana Tuwima „Ślusarz”.


----------



## Justi

Cześć, witam wszystkich, jestem spod Poznania i również mogę potwierdzić, że cała moja rodzina mówi "duszlak", czyli bez "r". Pozdrawiam.


----------



## BezierCurve

Cześć Justi,

a czy może jesteś z okolic, gdzie jeszcze czasem słychać blubranie?


----------



## Justi

Oczywiście, oficjalnie to w Radiu Merkurym, zawsze w okolicach 10:00 w niedzielę ("Blubry Heli przy niedzieli"), ale najlepsze jest blubranie starszych na żywo, tego nic nie przebije


----------



## Monisia

u mnie (Żuławy i Kujawy) mówi się 'durszlak' ale mam cały zestaw innych słówek, które wymawia się inaczej niż ja byłam o tym święcie przekonana Często - możliwe że również w tym przypadku, upraszczamy sobi nieświadomie wymowę np. dziwnych albo trudnych do wymówienia głosek, a czasem to mogą być jakieś regionalne naleciałości. 
A ja np. dowiedziałam się ostatnio , że mówi się 'nadwerężyć' a nie 'nadwyrężyć' - a ja prawie rękę sobie dałam uciąć, że to jakaś bzdura- sprawdziłam w słowniku języka polskiego- stoi napisane!


----------



## BezierCurve

> Oczywiście, oficjalnie to w Radiu Merkurym, zawsze w okolicach 10:00 w niedzielę ("Blubry Heli przy niedzieli"), ale najlepsze jest blubranie starszych na żywo, tego nic nie przebije


Wierzę na słowo. A blubrów starego Marycha to już pewnie nie puszczają?


----------



## Justi

Blubry starego Marycha to już teraz historyczna pamiątka, niestety, skończyły się, gdy umarł Marian Pogasz. Helcia to koleżanka Marycha ;-) 
Pozdrawiam niedzielnie z Pyrlandii


----------



## behemot

Monisia said:


> A ja np. dowiedziałam się ostatnio , że mówi się 'nadwerężyć' a nie 'nadwyrężyć' - a ja prawie rękę sobie dałam uciąć, że to jakaś bzdura- sprawdziłam w słowniku języka polskiego- stoi napisane!


nadwErężyć?! 
W życiu bym na to nie wpadła.


----------



## sokol

Sorry for writing in English but I do not speak Polish. 


Thomas1 said:


> Dla pewności od razu na początku zaznaczę, że chodzi o coś takiego. Jak wymawiacie to słowo?


Well as said already, "durszlak" obviously is a German loan (but "Durchschlag" only is used in some regions for the same thing - not so in Austria which is why I became interested in this thread in the first place ); it is almost to be expected that it was loaned both as "durszlak" and "druszlak" to Polish - liquida methathesis happened quite often whenever German was loaned to Slavic languages or vice versa. And the form "duszlak" also could be a direct loan of German dialects which dropped "r".

My dictionary only gives "durszlak" but it seems you've anyway established already that this is the one which is considered to be standard language.


----------



## Ben Jamin

sokol said:


> My dictionary only gives "durszlak" but it seems you've anyway established already that this is the one which is considered to be standard language.


 
Well, the dictionary should in fact have a mark that classifies the word as a regionalism/substandard language (an unusulal thing, standardized regionalism). As far as I know, "durszlak" has not been "knighted" to reach the level of the standard national language (polszczyzna literacka). It is something like "ain't" in English. However, not all Polish speakers are aware of this.


----------



## beazzle

Moja mama przez większość życia mówiła 'druszlak', ale kiedy się już jakiś czas temu dowiedziała, że poprawniej jest 'durszlak' to mówi "metalowy, ten, do cedzenia"  Właściwie dla mnie obydwie formy, 'durszlak' i 'druszlak' były zawsze łamańcami trochę i ciężko je było wymówić szybko.


----------



## Thomas1

sokol said:


> Sorry for writing in English but I do not speak Polish.
> 
> Well as said already, "durszlak" obviously is a German loan (but "Durchschlag" only is used in some regions for the same thing - not so in Austria which is why I became interested in this thread in the first place ); it is almost to be expected that it was loaned both as "durszlak" and "druszlak" to Polish - liquida methathesis happened quite often whenever German was loaned to Slavic languages or vice versa. And the form "duszlak" also could be a direct loan of German dialects which dropped "r".
> 
> My dictionary only gives "durszlak" but it seems you've anyway established already that this is the one which is considered to be standard language.


Hello, Sokol, good to see you on the Polish forum. 

Thanks for your comment. Just to make sure: did the word for durszlak have two pronunciations in German, or did the proces of "liquida methathesis" occur on the Polish soil?



Ben Jamin said:


> Well, the dictionary should in fact have a mark that classifies the word as a regionalism/substandard language (an unusulal thing, standardized regionalism). As far as I know, "durszlak" has not been "knighted" to reach the level of the standard national language (polszczyzna literacka). It is something like "ain't" in English. However, not all Polish speakers are aware of this.


Ben Jamin, you will have to explain that further please. On what grounds do you compare English "ain't" to Polish "durszlak"? What leads you to believe that they are stylistycally equal?

I think that it's been understood from the very beginning of this thread that _durszlak _is the correct standard form. The aim of this thread is to see what the other variations used by Polish native speakers are, regardless what they are classified as. 

As to whether it is within the scope of _polszczyzna literacka_ or not is also a different matter. I don't think we can compare practical usage and lieterary one, especially if it comes to kitchenware.
In fact, the online PWN dictionary doesn't give any stylistic marker for it:


*durszlak* _zob._ cedzak w zn. 1.
http://sjp.pwn.pl/lista.php?co=durszlak
​Beazzle witaj na forum, dzięki za komentarz.


----------



## sokol

Ben Jamin said:


> Well, the dictionary should in fact have a mark that classifies the word as a regionalism/substandard language (an unusulal thing, standardized regionalism).


This is not the case but it is only a small dictionary (Langenscheidt Taschenwörterbuch); it just gives "durszlak = Durchschlag".
(My dictionary doesn't even explain what "Durchschlag" means, I only knew because of the link provided in the first post, and to make sure I also consulted a dictionary to confirm that "Durchschlag" indeed means a sieve and indeed is standard language - I've never heard that word before. )

However I won't involve in the standard language debate because I certainly couldn't judge here. 



Thomas1 said:


> Thanks for your comment. Just to make sure: did the word for durszlak have two pronunciations in German, or did the proces of "liquida methathesis" occur on the Polish soil?


Liquida methathesis by Polish speakers  - definitely not by German speakers. But it is only a theory of mine which came to mind when reading this. 
Liquida methathesis occured quite regularly in Slavic languages (and if I remember correctly dialects differ also in this respect) but not in German - or at least I don't know a single German dialect which applies/applied liquida methathesis.


----------



## pipino

Czesc 
Bywałem w różnych częściach Polski, sam pochodze z poznańskiego i muszę powiedzieć, że słowo "druszlak" wygląda mi na typowo warszawską wariacje tego słowa. Tutaj można je spotkać z łatwością. Poza Warszawą nie słyszałem. 
Pozdrowiania


----------



## behemot

pipino said:


> Czesc
> Bywałem w różnych częściach Polski, sam pochodze z poznańskiego i muszę powiedzieć, że słowo "druszlak" wygląda mi na typowo warszawską wariacje tego słowa. Tutaj można je spotkać z łatwością. Poza Warszawą nie słyszałem.
> Pozdrowiania


A ja jestem z Warszawy i nigdy tej wersji nie słyszałam. Ale w sumie nie za często mam okazję rozmawiać z kimś na temat durszlaków....


----------



## kknd

Zaskoczenie: parę dni temu usłyszałem od mamy, bym wyjął „druszlak”, szybka sonda po reszcie domowników: tata znał wersję durszlak, ale mówił, że tutaj lokalnie mówi się „druszlak” (nie wiem, jak sam zwykł mówić; wiedział, że jest to zapożyczenie z niemieckiego), jedna z sióstr mówi durszlak, druga „durszlak”; osobiście mówię (przypominam) wyłącznie „durszlak”. intrygujące muszę przyznać (region mazowsza po prawej stronie wisły).


----------



## Ben Jamin

kknd said:


> Zaskoczenie: parę dni temu usłyszałem od mamy, bym wyjął „druszlak”, szybka sonda po reszcie domowników: tata znał wersję durszlak, ale mówił, że tutaj lokalnie mówi się „druszlak” (nie wiem, jak sam zwykł mówić; wiedział, że jest to zapożyczenie z niemieckiego), jedna z sióstr mówi durszlak, druga „durszlak”; osobiście mówię (przypominam) wyłącznie „durszlak”. intrygujące muszę przyznać (region mazowsza po prawej stronie wisły).


 
Myślę, że tę dyskusję naleźałoby zakończyć. W gruncie rzeczy mało istotną jest sprawą jakie są jeszcze inne formy slangowego słowa „durszlak” , lub jak są geograficznie rozłożone regiony w których mówi się „durszlak”, „druszlak , czy też jeszcze inaczej. Podobnie mało interesujące są wiadomości gdzie się mówi „szmal” a gdzie „kasa”.  Dosyć mamy spraw dotyczących istotnych problemów językowych, które utrudniają porozumienie.
 
Motto: „Nieważne, czy „durszlak” czy  „druszlak”, mówi się poprawnie cedzak.”


----------



## przemo84

Poprawną formą jest DURSZLAK, choć dosyć często, aczkolwiek błędną, formę DRUSZLAK można spotkać we Wrocławiu i na Dolnym Śląsku.

Sam to zamiennie używam, choć wiem, że ta druga forma jest błędna - kwestia nawyku


----------



## majlo

Ben Jamin said:


> Myślę, że tę dyskusję naleźałoby zakończyć. W gruncie rzeczy mało istotną jest sprawą jakie są jeszcze inne formy slangowego słowa „durszlak” , lub jak są geograficznie rozłożone regiony w których mówi się „durszlak”, „druszlak , czy też jeszcze inaczej. Podobnie mało interesujące są wiadomości gdzie się mówi „szmal” a gdzie „kasa”.  Dosyć mamy spraw dotyczących istotnych problemów językowych, które utrudniają porozumienie.
> 
> Motto: „Nieważne, czy „durszlak” czy  „druszlak”, mówi się poprawnie cedzak.”



Czemu chcesz ludziom zakazywać prawa do dyskusji i oceniania, co jest dla nich istotne, a co nie?


----------



## przemo84

Ben Jamin said:


> Myślę, że tę dyskusję naleźałoby zakończyć. W gruncie rzeczy mało istotną jest sprawą jakie są jeszcze inne formy slangowego słowa „durszlak” , lub jak są geograficznie rozłożone regiony w których mówi się „durszlak”, „druszlak , czy też jeszcze inaczej. Podobnie mało interesujące są wiadomości gdzie się mówi „szmal” a gdzie „kasa”.  Dosyć mamy spraw dotyczących istotnych problemów językowych, które utrudniają porozumienie.
> 
> Motto: „Nieważne, czy „durszlak” czy  „druszlak”, mówi się poprawnie cedzak.”



Skąd Ty wziąłeś informację, że jest to słowo slangowe?

Powiem Ci tyle, że we Wrocławiu zdecydowanie częściej spotkasz formę durszlak niż cedzak i nie jest to żaden slang.

Szczerze mówiąc nikt z mojej rodziny nie mówi cedzak.


----------



## werr

Justi said:


> Cześć, witam wszystkich, jestem spod Poznania i również mogę potwierdzić, że cała moja rodzina mówi "duszlak", czyli bez "r". Pozdrawiam.



ooo, dzięki Ci, dobrze poedziane! A już myślałam, że to takie 'upośledzenie językowe' w mojej rodzinie, tej. 

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## kknd

Cicho! Nie kłócić się! Jeśli Ben Jamin napisał, że koniec tematu i „cedzak”, to koniec tematu i… „cedzak”!


----------

